# Need system for getting raft in bed of pickup truck



## Wadeinthewater (Mar 22, 2009)

Don't over think this. Us a long plank as a ramp and roll the raft into the bed. A 10.5 ft raft weighs quite a bit less than 100 lbs.


----------



## Trejos (Oct 29, 2012)

Back the truck into the river till the water fills the bed and float it on!


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Learch (Jul 12, 2010)

Trejos said:


> Back the truck into the river till the water fills the bed and float it on!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


Winner! Good plan


----------



## Losthwy (Jul 17, 2016)

That ain't gonna work. Like the last take out on my last trip (Lyons Gulch, Colorado River). No ramp, steep drop to river with 1.5 drop at bank into river. It was a huge bitch to load it. Threw out my back. Hence this thread. Not doing that again. Got to be Easy/Peasy.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

*pully system*

Block and tackle with a home built rack on your truck, about $75.
https://1stwebsales.com/2-ton-rope-...term=1101700103101&utm_content=All%20Products


----------



## shappattack (Jul 17, 2008)

I can push my 10.5' raft into the truck bed with the frame on it no problem. I am surprised you are having an issue. 










during salmon fishing season, I keep it blown up all fall and winter and roll it in and out of garage on a couple harbor freight furniture dollies, pick up the bow and set it on the tailgate, then pick up the back and shove it in.

30 In x 18 In 1000 lb. Capacity Polypropylene Dolly


----------



## jimr (Sep 8, 2007)

Pulley and rope. But seriously those things weigh nothing are you keeping a heavy cooler and other stuff when u lift it? Take all the shit out first, get a lighter frame, do pull ups 😃


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## asleep.at.the.oars (May 6, 2006)

How over-engineered are you looking for? You could add a crane to your truck:
Northern Industrial Tools Winch-Operated Pickup Truck Crane — 1,000-Lb. Capacity | Truck Cranes| Northern Tool + Equipment

Or a roller bar on the tailgate and a winch up at the front of the bed


----------



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

asleep.at.the.oars said:


> Or a roller bar on the tailgate and a winch up at the front of the bed


Mount This winch to the front of the bed.
Toy Loader Truck Bed Winch Mount
and the mount this roller on the top of your tailgate.
Rhino-Rack Roller Accessory

I used this roller on my truck shell rack. Load the boat on the roller at an angle and push it up. I cut the aluminum pipe and pvc sleeve to fit my application.


----------



## Losthwy (Jul 17, 2016)

Roller with a hand winch looks like the direction to pursue.


----------



## John the welder (May 2, 2009)

It's a 70lb. boat, learn how to pack it lite and leave some stuff at home.


----------



## Panama Red (Feb 10, 2015)

Fill the raft with helium it will make it lighter.

VOTE DONNELLY!!!


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

Losthwy said:


> That ain't gonna work. Like the last take out on my last trip (Lyons Gulch, Colorado River). No ramp, steep drop to river with 1.5 drop at bank into river. It was a huge bitch to load it. Threw out my back. Hence this thread. Not doing that again. Got to be Easy/Peasy.



Don't be afraid to tie a rope to your truck and drag your boat up onto land. That's what I do when I float in ice water.


----------



## Losthwy (Jul 17, 2016)

Did some more searching here and found this and ordered one. 

Ironton Roller and Bracket Set — 2 3/8in. Dia. x 15 3/4in.W Roller | Roller Supports| Northern Tool + Equipment
And picked up a hand winch at Harbor Freight.

I wish it was a 70 pound raft. With the frame and floor best guess comes in around 150 pounds. Two people doable, even when there is no ramp.
Solo not so much.


----------



## tango (Feb 1, 2006)

Hit the gym you sissy.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Spade Hackle (Jun 18, 2007)

Having seen a number of seasons come and go ... protect your back, use the winch and roller...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

Ironton Roller and Bracket Set — 2 3/8in. Dia. x 15 3/4in.W Roller | Roller Supports| Northern Tool + Equipment
I have had those rollers on my trailer for last 5 years parked uncovered, still work great!!


----------



## ColoradoBluesGuy (Aug 11, 2016)

Spade Hackle said:


> Having seen a number of seasons come and go ... protect your back, use the winch and roller...



Hay this person said


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------

